# Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni







*Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit
Artikel vom DAFV gesucht​*
Wie wichtig und erfolgreich Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist, die sich nicht in Aufzählung irgendwelcher (vermeintlicher) Fakten in (pseudo)wissenschaftlicher Sprache in "Fach"medien erschöpft, sondern Menschen in einfacherer Sprache und mit Bildern auch emotional gewinnen kann, zeigt die erfolgreiche Medien- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, WWF, Greenpeace, PETA etc..

Auch wenn ich eine einigermaßen vernünftige Medienbeobachtung habe, kann ich selbstverständlich dennoch auch NICHT alles mitbekommen - auch nicht  vom DAFV und was der alles veröffentlicht (oder nicht...)....

So haben wir zwar Artikel von Geschäftsführern wie (damals noch) Dr. Spahn, der Angeln nur zur Verwertung im Namen des DAFV propagierte, oder das unsägliche Geschreibsel vom GF Seggelke zur Causa Augenthaler natürlich sowohl gefunden, wie auch darüber berichtet und kommentiert, wie sich das gehört.

Aber das war ja gegen und nicht für Angler und Angeln seitens des DAFV.

Und natürlich bringen wir die Meldungen des DAFV um die Flusslandschaft des Jahres oder den Fisch des Jahres (aktuell 2018 soll ja der Killerfisch Stichling, der im Bodensee Felchen und in den Bodengewässern Heringsnachwuchs massiv schädigt, Fisch des Jahres werden), die aber natürlich für Angler und das Angeln so wichtig sind, wie wenn in China ein Sack Reis umfallen würde...

Was mit fehlt - *UND HIER BITTE ICH UM EURE HILFE* - sind Artikel oder eine Kampagne, Fernsehsendungen/berichte, Radio oder Internetmeldungen wie oben beschrieben, in der Angler und Angeln in einfacheren Worten und mit tollen Bildern auch emotional in Medien, Gesellschaft und Politik, abseits der "Fach"medien, vom DAFV initiiert oder verbreitet wurden/werden.

Ich würde mich daher freuen, wenn ihr mir Artikel einscannen, zuschicken oder Links mailen könntet aus den jetzt über 4 Jahren Bestehen des DAFV, in welchen Nichtanglermedien der DAFV solche Artikel/Sendungen/Kampagnen platziert hat.
Mailadresse:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

Denn wenn es tatsächlich so etwas geben sollte, gehört es auch zu einer umfassenden Berichterstattung, das auch darzustellen.

Schon im Voraus danke!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

Solange die allg. Medien nicht darüber berichten, 
dass sie einen Leserbriefe von Frau Dr. nicht veröffentlichen werden,
wird bei deiner Rudelsuche auch nix kommen können :m

Gab es überhaupt mal Medienberichte zum DAFV (oder auch VDSF), die nicht von den Medien selbst initiiert wurden,
sondern durch den Verband?
Ich wüsste da so schnell nix, auch nicht Jahrzehnte rückblickend.

Das wird sich natürlich auch mit dem MÖA Lindner/tibulski ändern, und wenn überhaupt mal, wird es das übliche Naturschutzgeschwafel sein.
An solchem haben Medien aber auch kein Interesse!
So dass selbst wenn er so was in einen nicht vorhandenen Presseverteiler haut, da auch nix bei rum kommen wird.

Wenn man sieht, mit welchem simplen, aber enorm öffentlichkeitswirksamen Mitteln die Pelzindustire grad gegen Peta zurück schießt:
https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=dcbbd2482817f956981e137e1f6f3b93&oe=59B87AC6
zu so etwas ist der Bundesverband aufgrund von Mangel an Kreativität, Motivation, Intellektualität, Engagement,... gar nicht in der Lage.

Sie können nix,
sie wollen nix,
sie machen nix,
worüber sollen Medien da berichten? #c


----------



## JottU (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

Vom DAFV initiiert.|kopfkrat Also das der irgend etwas positives für Angler hinbekommt, und das dies so gut ist das irgend ein Blatt darüber berichtet?
Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob da mal was kommt.#c
Achja, wahrscheinlichste Schlagzeile: "DAFV löst sich auf"|rolleyes

Oder sollte das bedeuten vom DAFV selbst geschrieben und an die Medien weitergereicht?
Das halte ich aber für noch unwahrscheinlicher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

Ich hab ja auch meine Zweifel - aber ich will mir auch nix nachsagen lassen und versuche daher alles...


----------



## kati48268 (28. Mai 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

Schon gut, versuch's ruhig.

OT, sorry:
Es wäre andersrum auch interessant, mal einen Journalisten eines größeren Mediums, Spon oder so, dafür zu gewinnen, dass er über all den Wahnsinn der da läuft berichtet.
Genügend zu lachen gäbe es ja:
- ein Verband, dessen bloße Existenz bei der Basis kaum bekannt ist,
- ein Verband, der gegen seine Basis agiert,
- eine Präsidentin, die bei der Basis, die den Verband kennt, verhasst ist,
- ein Geschäftsgebahren, welches an Schilda erinnert, z.B. keinen Haushalt vorlegen zu können, dann einfach den vom Vorjahr nehmen und eine andere Jahreszahl drüber zu kritzeln ...und die Mitglieder nicken das ab
- ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Juni 2017)

*AW: Bitte um Hilfe - Öffentlichkeitsarbeit: Artikel vom DAFV gesucht*

bisschen dürftig bis jetzt - will keiner was melden????


----------

